# Mechanicus units by Klomster



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Yo, Klomster here.

I was very pleased of this model and really got that.
-"Wtf? Can i paint that good?" Feeling when i did him, especially the face.

So here you go.

Tribune of provost Hemlock. Hemlock himself!









The pics is actually a bit wrong, i fixed a few things that was missing after the pics was taken, nothing really important.

















Hemlock is ready to kick some ass!

And for the ones that is interested in more mechanicus stuff.

Cataphractoii!








2 "Brothers" ready for battle.... perhaps same serial number series is the correct words.









Twin-linked flamer death!!!









Burn the weak flesh away!









This is probably not a good place to be, for anyone.








VROOOM VROOOM!!!!









VROOOOM!!!! :gamer2: Theese guys are awesome!









This is a much safer position. (Imagine enemies that the cataphractoii is fighting protecting you)









And with bases.









That's it, cya some other time!


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

wow. very nice work.


----------



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

where are those tracked sections from. i might like to get a few for my own conversion work.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

The gun servitors look amazing, same question as above, where the hell did you get the track?
+ rep form me


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The tracked units are from the iron brotherhood series from micro art studios.

http://www.shop.microartstudio.com/index.php

Thanks for creds and rep boys! Appreciated!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, now i will give you....

Step by step of the making of the plasma cannon cataphractoii.










The Bits we need.









Begin with removing mould lines and such, it is fairly easy.









I then pinned the arms, so i have some durability towards the resin.









Powerfists for everybody!









I cut the arm for the plasma cannon about here.









GRAAARGH!!!









"Dryfitting" (Or WHIIIIIIIPPPIIIIIII, FUN WITH PLASTIC TOYS!!!!)









"Actual fitting" (Or, why does my glue suck so much?)









Looks good, don't you think?









Grrrrrr.

Ok, now for the next step, i decided that plasma can't fly trough the air from the flasks into the rifle to then be fired so i made hoses.

COMMENCE THE DRILLING!!!!








On the cannon.









Cut.









You can see where i drilled, here's the tricky part, guitar wire is really hard to bend and stays in the shape you make it into (which i before i got any didn't think at all)
Bend and twist until you are satisfied with the fit.









And voila! Finished cataphractoii!









Back.









Side.









And his mates.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

i love how obviously enthusiastic you are about this project. + rep.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow... Those look absolutely fantastic! Have you gotten around to painting any of the cataphractoii yet? I'd love to see a finished one (or five lol).

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Now it's my turn to call you out for double posting on two forums Brother Klomster!!!!! LOL :laugh:

Your work looks great! Now lets see some more WTF painting! :grin:

Oh yes, and +rep from me.


----------



## ServiceStud (Mar 1, 2008)

Amazing stuff!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

incredible conversion work man... It's exactly how I pictured mechanicus troops to look... well done!!


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Wow, amazing stuff, very nice! +rep


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Great job. Nice conversions can't wait to see finished painted ones. +rep from me.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

Love the cataphractoii....will now be ordering some stuff from micro art!
rep


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

have some rep!

looks cool i love the sound effects they are greatly needed... WOOOOSHH!!!


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Very tasty stuff there, characterful and very much mechanicus! +rep


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

Really cool


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the rep and positive crituiqe.

Although updates will probably go slowly, as i work 8 hours a day and have to drive pretty far, so i'm really tired after painting all day.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Really the best Ad Mech I've seen. + rep.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Nah, i'd say the Hoff's work is much better.
(I've taken the inspiration from him)

He's on warseer though.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

UPDATE!!!

Venarii, jump unit of the mechanicum, here with a wip converted ohmnissiahn power blade.

































Then i don't have lots more, but i have no pics, so i hope you like these.


----------



## naturalbornloser (May 11, 2008)

Can not wait to see them painted :victory:


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, Klomster went berzerk now.

MASS UPDATE!!!

Here is the forces of forge world Inferna. The entire army so far!

ALL OF THEM!!!! (I think)

Enjoy.










Walking over a plain of corrupted ash waste, this is normally where my grey knights deploy.









Squad Hemlock, they are armed with vanaheim shotguns for some serious punch up close. With chain-bajonets to boot.









From the side, mostly featuring my second squad armed with skitarii lasguns.









We begin by showing you the leaders of this force, Metallus Magnus Ohmnatii and [Insert awesome name here] You can see how small he is here.









Frater astrotechnicus, or techmarines as they are more commonly known.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Cataphractoii, now painted black, so now they are dark mechanicus 









Servitors and a tech adept Agamor from my necromunda gang, can't have to many autocannons for your servitors!









My so far only Venarii, he's a bit tired now as you can see, just lying there all apart, wip lots.









And ROBOTS! Led by "techpriest" Neptune, they are heavy, heavy and heavily armed, don't mess with them, and espescially not Neptune, becouse he will mess back, with 6 robots. Wip.


And.....










..... a squig i do from my leftover greenstuff, so nothing goes to waste, he kinda looks like a very angry frog right now but i will see if i can fix that.

Well, that was the "small" update 

Sorry for double posting 

Enjoy.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I love the squig! And the robots! And just about everything! :laugh: Well done, this is great. Your techmarines and Cataphractoii are terrific, as is the Venarii, can't wait to see him done. This is so cool!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I added a small thing to the force.










It's a knight warden!!!

Made from the Günther schwere kampf läufer kit from dustgame.com.

This is a highly poseable kit for those who are not faint of heart, some parts are horrifyingly small.

All limbs and weapons are poseable.

Enjoy.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

"Small?'" :shok: That's also amazing!


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow id like to see more and how you did them or at at least more close up pictures

+rep nice dude


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks guys.

More close-ups? Of the skitarii you mean? Well i have number 022 that looks good.

I should get to painting more of theese guys.


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

zomg the army looks excelent!! all i can is shake the can more before you prime it to get rid of he greyish ness !!!!

Loving the warden/titan what will you be counting it as or will you be making your own design sheet for it?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a character sheet that is based upon different designs from the internet, and mixing them together and taking the parts i liked, i created a new sheet for my own mechanicus codex.


----------



## contorter (Oct 13, 2008)

Imponerande. Är det något du kommer att visa upp på fanatic inom en snar framtid?

Impressive. Is this something that you will show us on fanatic in a near future  

+rep


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is a wip of the venarii!

It is now fully assembled and only lacks basing before painting begins.

And contorter, sorry, i have no plans of showing them on the fanatic the is now, but perhaps in the future.
Do i perhaps know your real name? Perhaps you live in umeå?


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

omg thats soo AWESOME!!!! 

How'd you get the wings? they look mint!


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice, any chance of a close up of your basic troops, did you green stuff the hoods on, or did you buy prehooded heads ?


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Same question with the wings, they're really cool. Congrats on another top-notch model!


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

The wings are from Micro Art studio
http://www.shop.microartstudio.com/iron-brotherhood-angel-p-179.html

Well this thread inspired me to make some Mechanicus type units today. So I made a small 5 man squad of Dark Mechanicus troops plus Servitor.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Saw the model and went and ordered one. Talk about impulse buy. REP


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

About the question about greenstuffing hoods.

In the beginning i planned on doing all hoods in greenstuff. After a few tries, i realized i'm not good enough and began looting all wood elf archer heads i could come over for free.

Add a simple to make respirator and you have skitarii head!


And some closeups, becouse i'm nice.

Here you can see before and after kinda. Heres after, i think you can figure out which one is a archer hood.









And some before, here is the flamer units i'm really pleased with.









There you got some close-ups too.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks, I greenstuffed the hoods on my first 3 men and they look ok it was just the thought of doing it for all my men.
Will have to see if i can find some Wood elf heads cheap, I am already using two/three kits on my normal troopers so trying to keep cost down.

Another question, how do you do your red ?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Machrite red.
Highlight with blood red.
Done......


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Klomster. A question regarding your dustgame model. How tall is yours and is it the same size as the other dustgame mechs, particularly the Axis Luther. I am wondering weather i will be able to convert one of the luthers into a warhound by stretching the legs.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I have no clue how long the others are.

Shouldn't it say on their site? Anyway, the mech is about 10" depending how you pose it.

But they should be the same size, it would be a bit weird otherwise.
Good luck with that warhound, just make sure it looks like a warhound and not a luther that is supposed to be a warhound.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Stunning. Have +rep, you magnificent bastard.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know what i will think about that comment.

"Magnificent bastard"

I'll take it as a compliment and not think more about it.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I must admit that I really enjoy seeing your conversions. It will be great to see them all finished up and together in a group pic.:victory:


----------



## contorter (Oct 13, 2008)

My real name is Jerry and I can be found outside of Gothenburg. I have been visiting Umeå several times and been playing Warhammer on Fanatic for some years. It was my traveling partner who won best painted with his "drunken" dwars 2 years ago if you can recall  and I have seen your greyknights on the battlefield to  Now carry on your work with your miniatures and continue to impresse me :victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok, this is one bad ass army going on here, the conversions alone are just cool as all hell. I also like the paint you have on a few of the models as it fits the theme of the Mechanicum quite well.


However I am going to move this thread to Project Logs as it really belongs there more than in the main Painting section.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Wowwww......!!!!! You are amazing man, keep up the great work on the army. Hope to see more soon!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, thanks for moving the thread where it belongs.

And thanks again for all the good critiques! It is a good way to pep myself!


Oh and Jerry, hmmm, can't really put a face to you, i might not have met you personally.
I was some time since i played at the fanatic, i should play there again in the near future, i could join now.... tempting.

For those who wonder what the fanatic is, it's a swedish tournament that is held 1-2 times per year and about 160 warhammer and 40k players have been present many of those times.
There's prizes and "glory" to be gained.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

UPDATING TIME!!!!


What do we have now? Venarii's and cataphractoii's.

And bases galore!









Isn't he cute, with his heavy flamer and his normal flamer.

















FLAME!!!








It's a bit too small.....









Venarii 1, the tribune's base!

I'm kinda pleased about his base. It still needs some more colours perhaps.


Well, that's it for today, they all got cables since the pics were taken.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Long time no see boys.

But now your wait is over..... now, it's time for.....

Cataprhactoii 001......











Spin for us Catapractoii 001.








Right side.









Oooh, that's some nice ass on that cataphra......... ehrmm, *cough cough* No i didn't say anything...... *whistle*









Left side.









Grrrrr!!!









And a stormie for scale.


Tell me what you think. I am kinda pleased with the result, he looks kinda evil and competent, just he is suposed to be.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Updates!!!!

Necromunda gang MK II, only 700 credits though so i couldn't afford any funny stuff.

Like no skitarii's...... except the boss who costed 295 of those 700 .

Anyway, here is the gang, 1 Tribune, 1 gun servitor with heavy stubber, and two tech adepts.
Ze gang.








Ze new dudes.

























Neptune has got an update, checks on his robes and facecolour. He is so cute with his red eyes.









Agamor, neptunes brother.









Neptunes tag team partner, the gun servitor.









I've tried to give them alot of feeling.... personality.... you know the fine traits that most of the mechanicus really show........ with those respirators..... and cold dead eyes.......

Or something.

There is also a land crawler, but that wasn't bought from the 700 (special rules from one guy in the group, 300 pts that may only go to vehicles)


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice army you have here. Very hard army to do Ad-Mech but you're doing great. Lovely conversions and nice painting.
+Rep fom me.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

wow... this is quite impressive stuff mate, well done, show us another full army pic as they will look quite impressive.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I am trying my best to produce all things top notch, and it's not éavy metal quality, but i certainly don't need to be ashamed of myself, that much i know.

And Fumble Tumble, another army pic?
But they are so many, it's so much work moving them around (  )

Will do when more guys are finished.:so_happy:


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

KLOMSTER HAS GONE INSANE!!!

Update update update update.

I almsot feel afraid of myself.

A forge world titan techpriest, rather done, something feels empty about him.

Look for yourself. If you think i should add something tell me.

[Insert awesome name here] Surveys his work. He still needs a name.









This pic is rather messy, as you can see, there is almost no details on this model........









Ass ass ass, gotta lova all that ass. 









His left side, it's a very nice left side, as it contains more mechanical parts than most computers.









A little closer on the face and halberd, not entirely pleased, but he's cool.









And a stormie for scale, as you can see, HE's TINY!!! That's why it's so hard to work on him.









And no more right now.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am by no means a paint expert but all your other models have an additional color in them somewhere. This guy seems not to. Maybe a color on the power axe blade? I generally do those in a an odd color. Purple, turquoise, blue etc. Maybe thats it?
Rep for your work.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Yo folks.

Now i will post the wip of my preatorian.

It is a heavy elite cadre of the forge guard of the adeptus mechanicus in warhammer 40k. If you didn't know.

But since no such models exist and i call it a "elite gunslinger cyborg", if it turns out good enough, i think i could sell it troll forged.










The guy on the right is the concept art, it was just to get the idea clear, so the anatomy is way off.

I will start with a base of greenstuff.








Done.

And after that i will add "muscles" made out of guitar wire, so that's why i haven't bothered much with the look of the legs.
Just a basic shape of legs. This is also why they are so thin.









This pic shows the scale compared to a servitor. He's as large as a guardsman.

As you can see, my preatorian will be a head taller than the normal human, to show his great toughness and resilience, and becouse they are supposed to be generally badass.

The twisted metal thing will be removed.

So that is how far i've got for now.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

the was an army over on B&C of skitarii done by somebody, might be good to look at for inspiration, ill try to grab you a link.

M


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Keep it up! This is a fantastic looking army, and I'm looking forward to seeing your praetorian. Have some reps and some props!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you.

This project is temporarily put on hold in preferance to create my considerably larger project, Ignis Iuratus.

But my mechanicus is not forgotten, and i will create an apocalypse army with them (which goes considerably faster when you have a warlord titan)


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, i am considering not doing the servitor for the competition, i am not really pleased with his appearance.
Anyway, here is the guys i finished so far.

Two hypaspists, one tech-magos biologis and a trusty servo skull.









I tried to do a few warning stripes on the magos, also i made some very shiny skitarii, as opposed to their normal gritty look.









I put some wffort into the details, i hope they show.









Conga conga, everybody conga!!









Look around his leg, i've tried to make warning stripes on all the moving parts here, i think it turned out good.









So tell me if i should have the servitor in the competition too, or skip him in favor of getting it done.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Klomster said:


> A forge world titan techpriest, rather done, something feels empty about him.
> 
> Look for yourself. If you think i should add something tell me.


overall, i'm really impressed with the army so far. with regards to the techpriest, i think the robes and axe blade look a bit "flat" compared to the rest of your work. a little more shading / highlighting on the robe, and a bit of weathering [or a bright color] on the blade should bring the model right back to life.

i've also just finished reading the HH book mechanicum, so i'm definitely looking forward to seeing more of this army. +rep :grin:


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Mechanicum is a good book, hope you liked it as much as i did.

As for the blade, i will get to it, a few highlights might add to the blade.
I think it's almost only 1 layer boltgun.


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

I must say, it was actually this blog that inspired me to do the mechanicus army ^.^ Can I steal the cataphractoi idea? Love the models and the idea! It was either them or instead of the tank track body a form of mechanical spider legs, (Like a defiler for instance) Keep up the good work!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey go ahead, i didn't come up with the idea to begin with.

Model is found here.http://www.shop.microartstudio.com/iron-brotherhood-ltru02-p-172.html?cPath=36_43
And they have been in the 40k universe for ages, just start poking around, mechanicus tracked units pop up all over.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome Mechanicum work Kol. Did you have any ideas for an High Adept to lead your force? Or possibly Fabricator Locum himself.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I did have plans for having an archmagos militaris (or something similarily devastating) leading the force, this guy i guess will join the robots, giving them feel no pain.

T 6 feel no pain 2+ save is fun 

Anyhow, updates coming soon.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

where did you happen along the mechanicus codex? I'm looking for a good copy.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

These are wicked, i love the metal areas especially. The hazard stripes really set off the bronzes.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you.

As for the codex, i've never really come to finding a good uploading site so people can get it.

I can send a copy so you can be my playtester!


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

That would work I've also found this one


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ah, i've read that one.
It is a bit in line with modern codexes (mebeeing old school and just grumpy concerning new stuff, i don't like that.)
It's also no 100% accurate in my opinion.

Magoses don't go in squads, they all don't have a transport vehicle and a force field generator the size of a refridgerator.

I generally dislike that codex for theese 2 simple reasons. Although it seems very popular and i believe it is even legal in some tournaments.
I would never bring that though as i find it far to stupid. No offense to the creators, you have done your best to produce a balanced playable army, i respect that.

I have created a monster, only to released in the most friendly of games and apocalypse.
Seriously if not feeling nice, you can make very evil lists in my codex, but that is not the point.
The point of my codex is just, beeing able to play mechanicus in friendly games and apocalypse.


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Just a question for you, you know the iron brotherhood stalker tank, you reckon it could be a good predator model? Maybe with a few side turret conversions it would be a good adeptus mechanicus tank..


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The adeptus mechanicus doesn't use any tabks that the adeptus astartes use except the land raider and its variants. (Barely any of the variants at that.)

So it would work great, too bad the mechanicus doesn't use them.
Most SM tanks are Sm only. Mechanicus builds them, but don't use them.

Oh, and they use rhinos too.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

You could take off the turret.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, on popular demand and some touching up tips i got from a swedish site i present to you.

Magos biologis Zentar Ramolus of the adeptus mechanicus, with his trusty servo skull and 2 skitarii units of the inferna guard skitarii groups, and a combat servitor unit with a buzzsaw.

The group needed some nicer bases a guy thought, and better red. So i unleashed a secret weapon for the painting competiton and added white lines to the cloth.









The combat servitor is done now.









A very boring back, i didn't think this area was as important as your enemy will only think of......... 









.....the buzzsaw .









And a detail shot, i am pleased with the warning stripes, much better than on the techpriest (much more important here too) and he even got a serial code bar.









Updates on the skitarii, the guy on the right is now officially the most angry skitarii of all time. 









And that was it, i hope you like my humble creations and i hereby declare myself done for the competition!

Until later.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Very Nice work mate, I love your Mechnicum troops. Maybe you could make a Kaban Machine?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Is a kaban machine a tracked vehicle with body?

Anyway, thank you for the comment.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Klomster, the white edging on the robes looks ace. nice move, sir :grin:


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

A most excellent looking force! The addition of the white lines really makes that red pop out, and brings the whole model together. Have some well deserved rep, sir!


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Klomster said:


> Is a kaban machine a tracked vehicle with body?
> 
> Anyway, thank you for the comment.


From what I can remember yes it has a track locomotion and a spherical body, (remember the volume of a sphere? 4/3 Pie ~drools~ r squared) Its arms are basically weapons and it has a fair few tentacle sorta things for eyes. Oh and it can think for itself. Like super AI.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Is it the thing that was in mechanicum?

Becouse if it was, i don't think i should do it, considering it's silica animus (one of the great curses, may the iron men never rise again.)

I am making a loyalist uncorupted and nonheretical mechanicus force.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

I didnt mean it like that I mean something that you could use and that looked like it. Just make is a robot of some sort.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, i am making a warlord titan.

Is that robot enough


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

It was a while now since the infantry of the mechanicus got an update now.

And i just happened to paint one of my Cataphractoii, with source lighting and freehand.

Here you go, Cataphractoii 002.









Here you can see my work to make some source lighting.









His not that impressive ass.... i mean back.









His powerfist, i am fairly pleased with this model, but i hate to paint gold, i hate it so much. becouse my gold SUCK!!! Anyway, enjoy the model instead.









And a dark pic, "Feeling lucky, PUNK!!"










I also won a robot from BigDaddy, a french guy who makes some cool resin models, i won a robot.

This is his torso, the model got a few flaws, but not more than the Cataphractoii, and theese are covered with a top plate anyway.









Here he is assembled. With a standard Klomster base.









And that was that, i hope to get alot of nice replies, otherwise i might get sad.

Cya later!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Magic work mate. The last cataphractoii looks magnificent. I like the little robot at the end too. Looks about the size of a knight titan in epic scale.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks, i try my best.

Although i think it's far to large to be knight in epic, as it uses the 40mm base and reach up to the head of the warlord.


----------

